# .xinitrc

## inv

Когда захожу через xdm, то он выполняет скрипт /etc/X11/chooser.sh, в котором не проверяется наличие $HOME/.xinitrc и никакого другого скрипта для запуска. Кроме того, для пользоваталя удалось установить установить WM только сделав в .bash_profile XSESSION=<wm>.

Вопрос:

  Каким образом мне автоматом после захода через xdm запускать например gkrellm2 ?

  Каким нормальным способом пользователям задавать какой им нужен WM ?

----------

## Urs

Если через xdm

то нужно в ~/.xsession писать

Вроде.

Щас проверить не могу  :Smile: 

----------

## inv

Не понулилось, к тому же в /etc/X11/xdm/Xsession написвно:

if [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

        exec "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

# If not defined, try the user's ~/.xsession

elif [ -s "$startup" ]; then

Т.е. кк я понимаю ~/.xsession выполняется только если нету ничего на выводе из chooser.sh

----------

## inv

Разобрался, спасибо, надо только ещё удалить XSESSION перед этим,

конечно как-то всё это не очень удобно. к тому же startx работает в .xinitrc, почему и xdm с ним не работает - непонятно.

----------

## Urs

```

Разобрался, спасибо, надо только ещё удалить XSESSION перед этим, 

конечно как-то всё это не очень удобно. к тому же startx работает в .xinitrc, почему и xdm с ним не работает - непонятно.

```

У каждой программы свой конфиг

.xsession для xdm

.xinitrc для xinit:

```

vi `which startx`

```

можно сделать:

```

 ln -s .xsession .xinitrc

```

И не париться  :Smile: 

----------

